# getting timing cover back on a ka24e when head is installed...



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i was wondering how to get the timing cover back in when the head is on the car. obviously the head has to be on for the timing chain and everything to be on, so how do i get the cover back on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It can be a bit tough to install the timing cover with the head fully torqued down. Once you have the timing cover is in position against the front of the block, you can use a block of wood positioned under the timing cover; use a small jack under the block of wood and very very gently pump the jack a little bit at a time while taping the front edges of the cover with a rubber mallet. Once the dowel pins are in the holes of the cover, you're home free.

Be sure to use two new oil passage O-rings on the front of the block!


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

one question, don't i need to put rtv on the bottom of the timing cover where it sits on the oil pan? if i do, how would i do this with a block of wood there?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> one question, don't i need to put rtv on the bottom of the timing cover where it sits on the oil pan? if i do, how would i do this with a block of wood there?


Yes, RTV is needed between the oil pan and the bottom of the timing cover or else you're looking for a major oil leak. The proper way to do it is to unbolt the oil pan from the block; this way you can apply RTV to the oil pan and installing the timing cover using a block of wood that I mentioned in a previous reply.


----------



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

**** i did it the hard way i lef the oil pan on n had to some how wedge the cover in there ended up having to cut the gasket n put it on as i put the cover on yea i know big no no but im low budget n it worked but its a very tight sqweeze also had to hammer it in i eventually go it in there n i dun recommend doing it this way cause the gaseket got messed up in the process i dunno how imma change it now i guess in time but it took me a while to get that damn cover back on what rogoman said is the best way to do it remove the oil pan i had to use alot of silicone bummer my kade motor imma rebuilding soo that will be dun up right....... :fluffy:


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, this morning i did it the same way you did and fucked up the gasket also. now i fust found out that i need to take it all back off so i can put the oil thrower back on that i accidently left off. DAMNIT!!! i may just drive it for a few weeks and then do it, i dunno.


----------

